# are padded gloves a gimmick?



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I need to pick up some gloves and am wondering if I should do padded. Do they actually make a difference for palm fatigue or do they just make gripping the bar harder? After about an hour the side of my palms (opposite of thumb) starts hurting, do padded gloves help with that particular issue?


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Yes to all*, except making 'gripping the bar _(grips)_ harder'. They actually help there also, specially when palms get wet / sweaty.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

some people like padding, others prefer their gloves to be minimally padded.

no gimmick. just personal preference.

Some padded gloves might help your problem. So might different grips, or a different bar, or adjusting your saddle, or any number of possibilities.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

A lot of people don't like much padding on gloves, but I do, when done right. The Giro gloves I use are actually designed as full-fingered roadie gloves, but the strategicly placed padding helps relieve pressure on the blood vessels, as well as cushions the bone you're having issues with. They don't have knuckle protection, like the mtb version, but I don't care about that anyway.

I have seen some gloves with really thick pads that cross the entire palm, and I wouldn't use those. no way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

It probably helps to consider the history of the thing. Back when they came out, padded gloves were the answer to cello/cotton/leather bar wraps on road bikes. We didn't have any padding on the bar so it had to be on the gloves. These days it's an "it depends" issue. I would prefer to wrap my bars or use grips that allowed me to wear unpadded gloves (for abrasion protection only) but that's not always possible. If you can find the bar/grip (or wrap) combination that works without padded palms great. If you need padded palms understand how they interact with your grips and bars so you don't lose feeling or grip. Not all padding is helpful for all cyclists. The best PI road gloves don't work for me at all, but the next model in the line does. If you're grip and glove proves too thick, consider grinding off some of the grip underside. On drop bars, I usually add a layer or two of old padded tape to the bar top where I ride most of the time. Adds cushion without adding too much bulk.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm very comfortable with padded gloves. I thought the main benefit was protecting palms in an accident.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm with what Harold said. Also, when riding, do you notice if you are using a death grip? This can add strain.

Ulnar and median nerves run right through the palms which are also the same spots which support your weight on a bike.

Btw, my finger-less gloves are minimally padded, and I dig em'.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Personal thing. I don't have padding on my MTB gloves...but use padding on the road bike ones.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I ordered some Pearl Izumi Elites on Amazon, I'll try them out and see if it helps the palm pain, which I think is just from too much pressure on the bone and not nerve related.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I like no padding for mountain bikes, but enjoy padding on my road gloves.


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

Thin grips/padded gloves; or cushy grips/no pads


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, padded gloves are a gimmick. Just like padded helmets, seat belts and condoms. Don't wear them!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Personal preference. I tried them, didn't like them. The right size grip for your hands, as well as proper cockpit (the stuff on your handlebars) set up can make a big difference. There's a pinkbike Tech Tuesday video from a few years back that does an excellent job of walking you through cockpit set up, check it out


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Due to nerve issues, I can't ride w/ round grips (tried several include the bigger Oury's), I use Ergon grips and padded gloves.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

I agree with others who said it comes down to personal preference but also think it depends on the grips you're using. The ESI grips I use are a little spongy so I don't really need the benefits of padded gloves. The ESIs provide anti-fatigue padding and shock absorption while the gloves provide grip and protection. Based on what I see on the local trails it seems like more people prefer stiff/firm grips so I can see where they might use a padded glove. 

I definitely use padded gloves on my road bike where my hands are in basically the same position for long periods of time. However, on the MTB it seems like my grip position changes more so maybe fatigue isn't as much of an issue???


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I switched to non-padded gloves for the 2015 season and ended up with pretty severe inflammation of my ulnar nerve which left me unable to straighten my pinky and ring fingers at night. Spoke with one of the neurosurgeons I work with who is also a cyclist, and first thing he said was to go back to my padded gloves since it was the obvious change I had made this year. Haven't had issues lately since I've gone back to padded. So sometimes it doesn't make a difference, but for some people it does! Probably depends on length (mileage/hours) spent riding as well. I do 12+ hours a week, so on a bike a lot.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to ride with gel gloves and Ergons or my hands ache after riding. Chalk it up to working with my hands for the last 30 years.

So, no gimmick, but personal preference rules.

As an aside, the preference for most riders to use either no or minimal padding has forced me to switch to work gloves, no one makes decent gel padded gloves anymore. Plus, the leather most use now is paper thin. What's up with that? I've had them tear on one ride.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Riding with plain gloves, padded gloves, and no gloves kinda all feels the same to me. ESI grips cured all my hand-bike related problems. 

... and then you crash. Then you're glad you have padded gloves. Since they all feel the same riding, I go padded. It seems to help when you hit the gravely ground!


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I wear gloves primarily to protect my palms during a crash. I don't think any of my gloves are padded. 
While riding I do at times find my palms starting to hurt from pressure. This is usually for one of two reasons (or combination of both). I have been gripping too hard, have to remind myself to lightly hold the grips, no need to squeeze hard. Too much weight on my hands, this is generally from taking it too easy, when I am using my legs, putting some effort into my peddles, my weight is much more centered, also comes from relaxing my core too much and putting the weight on my hands rather then holding more of it with my core. 
Being more "centered" also helps my riding, so that is a win/win.


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

my calluses are my padding/protection :crazy:


----------



## Tangent1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Randomly found these for $10
Mens Max Performance Glove - Midwest Glove

turns out to be the perfect winter glove for me.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

I tried them and could not get used to the feeling of them. It felt like there was something keeping me from feeling what my front end was doing. I ditched them and went back to my no padded fox gloves. Though i have had some bad falls where i wished i had padding.


----------

